# My ViP622 experience: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

As others have noted here in this section, even though my "installation" was scheduled for 2/22/06 the unit arrived on my doorstep this afternoon so I decided to set it up so that I could start watching all the new HD offerings ASAP. The activation experience was interesting, to say the least.

*The Good*

Let me say at the outset that my overall experience so far (fingers crossed) with the 622 has gone very smoothly so the "good" greatly outweighs the "bad". 
 It's in the house, it's hooked up, I've got 33 HD "slots" on my High Def favorites list (o.k. that includes double entries for CBSHD and UNIHD as well as three channels I'll probably hardly ever use, if ever - HDEV1, NBAHD and HDPPV - but that's still 28 viable HD options! I love the way this unit works (very much like my 942 but with some enhancements) and I swear that the picture looks better than what was coming from my 921. Very nice unit.

I traded in a leased 301 so right now my DISH "stable" includes a 622, a 942, a 921 and a 501. The tech verified that the rule is four boxes, not six tuners (which I had been told previously.) When April comes around I'll definitely switch out the 921 (good riddance!) for another 622 and then decide whether to go the 622 or 211 route with the other boxes. I don't really need to be able to record more than 4 things at once (right now I can do seven!) but the pause and reverse feature of DVRs is nice to have even when not recording. At least I got no grief about going from a 301 to a 622. Well done.

*The Bad*

Not much, but a couple of typical Dish annoyances involving procedures, etc.
 Dish really has to get their act together with these appointments and activation. When I called to activate my unit I was told that they could only activate it if I cancelled my existing appointment for 2/22 (since the activation is somehow tied to the installation in their computers). This is no big deal for me since all I need from Dish are some new DPP44 switches, some DP LNBs and some separators so that I can use single lines to link to the dual tuner boxes. That can wait since this first 622 is physically replacing my 921 which already has two lines available. When I asked, "Why can't you just keep the original appointment for next week since it's essentially just a minor equipment swap?" they balked. Heck, my dish is even on a pole 7 feet off the ground in my yard so there's no roof climbing involved. The tech said they couldn't activate me without rescheduling the installation. Typical. Annoying.

My new pricing is essentially the same as my old pricing/month, maybe a few dollars more. The girl who took my original order forgot to add a bunch of unit fees and a few other things but I'm not really complaining about this. With the consolidation of fees at the top end I'm getting a lot more for about the same monthly bite. Not good news, but not a deal breaker.

I just realized that NY HD "locals" do not include the excellent PBS-HD Channel 13 offering that's on all the cable systems. I wonder why PBS-HD wasn'ty included as it offers some great stuff. Oh well, time to lobby for this later down the road. Hope it doesn't turn out like the YES fiasco (which is also in HD on DirecTV).

I hope this isn't a trend, but when my box downloaded the program guide and software it also "conveniently" placed a 5 minute spiel for "Club Dish" on my HD. Spam comes to E*? Tsk. Tsk. At least I can zap it (and remove it from the scheduled events.) 

*The Ugly*

This item could have gotten _really_ ugly but when the tech realized I knew what I was talking about she became a little more civil.
When the issue of an installation appointment came up before my new content could be activated I mentioned that all my dishes were in place (for 61.5/110/119 here in NY). She then told me that I wouldn't be able to get the signals until the service person installed a Dish 1000 "to get signals from 129." When I told her that I can't see 129 from my location in NY she said that she was on the East coast (VA) and got 129 "just fine" and so would I. When I told her that 61.5 mirrors the HD stuff that's on 129 for people in my neck of the woods (north and east of Harrisburg, PA) she kept on saying that I wouldn't get everything but finally relented with a, "O.K. let's try to see what you can get when I do the activation." Naturally, everything came through just fine and when the red blocks in the program guide turned to active channels she acted a little surprised but really couldn't dispute the fact I was getting all the new VOOM stuff, the UNIHD and ESPN2HD and the locals in HD. The only thing about the program guide so far is that some stations have"No Information" at the moment if you go out more than 2-3 hours ahead but I seem to recall that this corrects itself during the nightly update. All the important channels (HD) have full 9 day (or whatever) information already.

I just feel bad for those who are told they need equipment when they don't (like a Dish 1000) or who otherwise get faulty information. Not every customer is DBSTalk savvy and there are probably some real horror stories out there.

So far, 3 hours into my ViP experience, I'm cautiously optimistic. Time to watch some TV on my 1080p set (HP MD5880n).

:biggthump


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

Great post. It's too bad that the CSR's don't have the education and/or information needed to give a straight up story. As I've stated in another post, this DBSTalk stuff is great. While I wouldn't be lost without it, it sure helps to have a place to gather real time information from many who have some real world experience in this arena.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

So far so good here, except for some audio "popping" on some channels, most notably DiscoveryHD.

I did not have this problem with D*...it was my installers first 622/Dish1000.

Is it possible something is hooked up incorrectly?


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah I got my box but decided to wait till the installer comes on the 22nd. I dont feel like dealing with the CS people on the phone...had enough of that last week. I can wait 6 more days.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

twohourride... 

Can you provide more information on your system. Are you hooked up optically or through RCA jacks. Stuff like that. Might want to create a thread to discussing the popping and see if others are also seeing this.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Mark06111 said:


> Great post. It's too bad that the CSR's don't have the education and/or information needed to give a straight up story. As I've stated in another post, this DBSTalk stuff is great. While I wouldn't be lost without it, it sure helps to have a place to gather real time information from many who have some real world experience in this arena.


Thank you. I believe you hit the nail on the head with the real world experience comment. There's no substitute for that. Too many threads on other forums (not just in the DBS arena) base their 'facts' on hearsay. And that's usually where the problems start. I'm a great proponent, as are James Long and many others here, of the comments of actual users greatly outweighing the comments of third person conveyors. To me tales from the trenches are more valuable to those wanting to learn the pluses and minuses of any technology. And, as you have seen, once the units are released to the general public the floodgates open and rumors go by the wayside.

Take care.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> She then told me that I wouldn't be able to get the signals until the service person installed a Dish 1000 "to get signals from 129."


Yeah, I live around Buffalo, NY and two separate CSRs told me I'd need the Dish 1000. Both times I pointed out to them that it wouldn't work for me, they verified and found I was correct.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> When April comes around I'll definitely switch out the 921 (good riddance!) for another 622 and then decide whether to go the 622 or 211 route with the other boxes.


I assume you're planning on buying the additional 622/211s since I'm thought we are limited to one upgrade offer.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

rjruby said:


> I assume you're planning on buying the additional 622/211s since I'm thought we are limited to one upgrade offer.


Is that verified anywhere? I've heard rumors and conflicting reports about this but nothing concrete. I thought that the "one upgrade offer" involved changing your level of service (once every 12 or 18 months or something like that.)

I took advantage of the $299 price so I would get all the new HD content right now by changing from a leased 301 to a leased 622. When April comes I intend to trade in the 921 that I own for a $99 leased 622. Nothing that any Dish CSR whom I talked to about this said that it couldn't be done. Technically, I haven't taken advantage of any rebate offer yet because it doesn't exist.

I'll probably keep the 942 for now (since I also own that one) and it works fine for a "third room" PVR option. Not sure about the 501 (which I lease). I want HD for the future but I'm not sure whether I want a DVR or just an MPEG4 capable box. Maybe I'll make that a 211.


----------



## randy03 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bogey62 said:


> Yeah, I live around Buffalo, NY and two separate CSRs told me I'd need the Dish 1000. Both times I pointed out to them that it wouldn't work for me, they verified and found I was correct.


I got a call from my installer who said that DISH would not change my 622 install WO to have a DISH1000. He said he would be adding a 44 switch and a new dish pointing at 61.5.

I am in Utah and have a DISH 500 and another dish on 148 to get the CBS LA HD
feed and two of my locals (8543 KCSG, 8546 KUTH) that are not on the dish 500.
I have a 508 and 811 receivers now

I remember reading some where that you can not have 148 and 61.5 active at the same
time. Is that true?

The local installer had me call dish to verify that my two locals were on 61.5. Dish was no help
on that but told me that a DISH 1000 was going to be installed today.

I will see what happens this afternoon.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

rfowkes said:


> Is that verified anywhere? I've heard rumors and conflicting reports about this but nothing concrete. I thought that the "one upgrade offer" involved changing your level of service (once every 12 or 18 months or something like that.)


The girl (don't remember who it was but it's probably in the recap) toward the end of the tech chat on Monday went on for some time about how it was important to decide what kind or receiver you wanted and that it was definitely a one-time special price / upgrade offer. Her example was that if you upgraded to a 211 now you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the $99 921/942 to 622 deal on 4/1, so it's not exactly the same situation as you have but she sure made it sound like it was a one time thing no matter what. Hopefully for you it doesn't apply to the 4/1 deal.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> The girl (don't remember who it was but it's probably in the recap) toward the end of the tech chat on Monday went on for some time about how it was important to decide what kind or receiver you wanted and that it was definitely a one-time special price / upgrade offer. Her example was that if you upgraded to a 211 now you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the $99 921/942 to 622 deal on 4/1, so it's not exactly the same situation as you have but she sure made it sound like it was a one time thing no matter what. Hopefully for you it doesn't apply to the 4/1 deal.


Thanks for the response. Yes, that does cloud the issue a bit and I guess that we really won't know for sure until 4/1 (a most appropriate date). 

I'm assuming that if I can't take advantage of the 4/1 rebate, trading in my owned 921 for a leased 622 for $99 that I can still exchange my leased 501 for a leased 622 for $299 come April 1. After all, I subscribe to the PlatinumHD package w/ locals so I am entitled to have boxes that can get all the channels I'm paying for, right? Actually that would not be a bad deal for me since it would make my decision for me regarding which boxes to return. Eventually I'm going to need all MPEG4 capable boxes and at that point Dish has provide equipment that is up to the task.

Whether I'm a 622/622/942/211 user (if they let me do a 622/921 swap and a 211/501 swap) or a 622/622/942/921 user (if I can't take advantage of the 4/1 rebate and just go for a 622/501 exchange, either via a 622 lease or a 622 purchase from Dish Depot) I'll still have all that I need (and more) for now with HD coverage and recording capabilities in my household. And I'll deal with the "All MPEG2/4 Boxes" issue later on.

Right now I'm a 622/942/921/501 user on hold until April.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> twohourride...
> 
> Can you provide more information on your system. Are you hooked up optically or through RCA jacks. Stuff like that. Might want to create a thread to discussing the popping and see if others are also seeing this.


Hey Ron....I am hooked up through RCA Jacks. The installer hooked up the sound last. I looked back there, but I don't know much about the audio stuff.

The "popping" seems to happen on just about every channel....not sure if its all on one satellite or what. Unfortunately, I didn't know what the hookup was prior, although I NEVER experienced any audio distortion previously.

UPDATE..installers are coming back out Sunday morning to investigate.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

rfowkes said:


> Thanks for the response. Yes, that does cloud the issue a bit and I guess that we really won't know for sure until 4/1 (a most appropriate date).
> 
> I'm assuming that if I can't take advantage of the 4/1 rebate, trading in my owned 921 for a leased 622 for $99 that I can still exchange my leased 501 for a leased 622 for $299 come April 1. After all, I subscribe to the PlatinumHD package w/ locals so I am entitled to have boxes that can get all the channels I'm paying for, right? Actually that would not be a bad deal for me since it would make my decision for me regarding which boxes to return. Eventually I'm going to need all MPEG4 capable boxes and at that point Dish has provide equipment that is up to the task.
> 
> ...


um no, the understanding so far is: 1 mpeg4 lease per year, and 4 tuners (2 622s) can be on lease at any time. there are a lot of people hoping this is temporary while supplies are low, but no idea as yet.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> um no, the understanding so far is: 1 mpeg4 lease per year, and 4 tuners (2 622s) can be on lease at any time. there are a lot of people hoping this is temporary while supplies are low, but no idea as yet.


So you are saying if a person subscribes to one of the new HD packages they can only lease one MPEG4 tuner each year? This would mean that you would be limited to watching what you paid for (MPEG4 content stations) on only one TV in your house. Something's wrong with that.

And in a related matter, if I'm forced to purchase rather than lease the 2nd 622 I assume that I don't have to pay any additional charges for it? I have the Platinum HD package and will connect a phone to it so that should avoid the DVR fee and the phone access fee. But I thought I remember someone saying something about a lease fee even if you own. I hope I'm wrong about that, but what's the story on that?

Anyone?


----------



## twelveone (Nov 22, 2005)

rfowkes said:


> So you are saying if a person subscribes to one of the new HD packages they can only lease one MPEG4 tuner each year? This would mean that you would be limited to watching what you paid for (MPEG4 content stations) on only one TV in your house. Something's wrong with that.


I agree with you! I am waiting until April 1 to get a 622 because I intend to trade in my 942. I called Dish tech Support to ask if I could upgrade my 811 for a 211 now and my 942 for a 622 in April and she stated that if I upgrade my 811 now then I will not be able to upgrade in April. After expressing my disappointment (in a nice way) she stated that she was not sure how long this 1 Mpeg 4 receiver will last. I called two days ago to see if a different csr would say the same thing and sure enough she did. So even though you may not get two CSR's to give you the same answer about other things. They all seem to agree about the 1 receiver upgrade.

I think that you should be able to get all the channels you pay for on all your tv's.

I have the TV 2 out on my 942 hooked up to my house cabling so that it can be connected to all the TV's in the house. So I will at least get all the channels in every room, even if they are not in High Definition. I am planning on hooking up the 622 the same way.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

twelveone said:


> I agree with you! I am waiting until April 1 to get a 622 because I intend to trade in my 942. I called Dish tech Support to ask if I could upgrade my 811 for a 211 now and my 942 for a 622 in April and she stated that if I upgrade my 811 now then I will not be able to upgrade in April. After expressing my disappointment (in a nice way) she stated that she was not sure how long this 1 Mpeg 4 receiver will last. I called two days ago to see if a different csr would say the same thing and sure enough she did. So even though you may not get two CSR's to give you the same answer about other things. They all seem to agree about the 1 receiver upgrade.
> 
> I think that you should be able to get all the channels you pay for on all your tv's.
> 
> I have the TV 2 out on my 942 hooked up to my house cabling so that it can be connected to all the TV's in the house. So I will at least get all the channels in every room, even if they are not in High Definition. I am planning on hooking up the 622 the same way.


Well, I can understand the reluctance on the part of Dish to allow subscribers to get more than one ViP622 until there are adequate enough supplies for everyone who wants one to get one. I'm not trying to be a hog about this and can certainly live with a single source to record the new channels for now. However I would hope that once any backlog of orders clears up that we would be able to take advantage of the 921/622 rebates. I don't understand why getting a box in February makes you not eligible for a rebate in April or later (other than the supply issue I just mentioned.) I'm also a bit annoyed that I was specifically told by a Dish CSR that getting a box in February wouldn't impact my trading in a 921 for a 622 for a rebate in April (assuming availability of enough 622 stock to go around.)

And can anyone address the question of "lease fees" with a purchased ViP622 that I asked earlier? As I said, HDPlatinum waves the DVR fee, and a phone line connected waives any "access fee" but I thought I remember reading that someone said the $5.98 monthly lease fee is applicable even if you purchase the unit. I hope I'm either having a senior moment on this one or that I misinterpreted the rules.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rfowkes said:


> And can anyone address the question of "lease fees" with a purchased ViP622 that I asked earlier? As I said, HDPlatinum waves the DVR fee, and a phone line connected waives any "access fee" but I thought I remember reading that someone said the $5.98 monthly lease fee is applicable even if you purchase the unit. I hope I'm either having a senior moment on this one or that I misinterpreted the rules.
> 
> Thoughts?


If it's leased, yes you have the "lease fee"
If it's owned then you still have the fee, it's just called "Additional Outlet Fee"

You pay the fee either way.


----------



## tcbberger (Oct 4, 2004)

twohourride said:


> Hey Ron....I am hooked up through RCA Jacks. The installer hooked up the sound last. I looked back there, but I don't know much about the audio stuff.
> 
> The "popping" seems to happen on just about every channel....not sure if its all on one satellite or what. Unfortunately, I didn't know what the hookup was prior, although I NEVER experienced any audio distortion previously.
> 
> UPDATE..installers are coming back out Sunday morning to investigate.


My 622 also has the audio popping on most channels, seems to happen about every 10 seconds sometimes. I am hope this is just a software problem and not hardware, I wonder if anyone else has had the audio problem?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

tcbberger said:


> My 622 also has the audio popping on most channels, seems to happen about every 10 seconds sometimes. I am hope this is just a software problem and not hardware, I wonder if anyone else has had the audio problem?


I'm getting the audio popping on my 921 too. Sounds more like a stick breaking than a pop but perhaps we are hearing the same thing.
edit: I've been mainly watching the olympic coverage so perhaps it is an NBC problem. I was mainly watching OTA with the 921 when this occured.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

tcbberger said:


> My 622 also has the audio popping on most channels, seems to happen about every 10 seconds sometimes. I am hope this is just a software problem and not hardware, I wonder if anyone else has had the audio problem?


others mentioned the popping going away after powering down for the first night.

have you tried a power button/power cord reboot? might help, seems to fix most 921 issues


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

rfowkes said:


> ...However I would hope that once any backlog of orders clears up that we would be able to take advantage of the 921/622 rebates.


the 921/942 rebate was specifically stated as only for those who wait, it was tagged as "good things come to those who wait". Hence, don't expect the $200 rebate even if they lift the 1 rcvr lease limit. Not saying they won't, just saying not to expect it.



> I don't understand why getting a box in February makes you not eligible for a rebate in April or later (other than the supply issue I just mentioned.) I'm also a bit annoyed that I was specifically told by a Dish CSR that getting a box in February wouldn't impact my trading in a 921 for a 622 for a rebate in April (assuming availability of enough 622 stock to go around.)


because the rebate was announced during the Charlie chat and specifically stated the rebate was as of 4/1 and there is the 1 rcvr limit for upgrading. Many of us wish it had been just wait till 4/1 to get the money back but go ahead and order 2/1 

as to the CSR issue, you'll notice reading here that the CSR's have been screwing up the rebate since the beginning. They've been telling everyone to wait until 4/1 for the rebate, and it's people here who've been calling in and pointing out that is wrong. Sad that we have to inform the person we're calling about their promotion


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

I’m also getting the popping sound. Last night the sound on receiver input 2 was out of sync. Today it’s just popping on receiver input 2.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

I get poping also, seems to happen mostly on nBC ota between commercial and show


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey guys...my 622 did a self-reboot, and I haven't had the popping since...I was watching the rookie/soph NBA game last night on TNTHD when this occurred.

The popping became more frequent and then very "staticky" then no video, unit made a high-pitched whine, then powered down.

When I turned it back on....NO audio distortion!

Try a soft reset with the power button on the front of the unit....or a hard reset with unplugging from power supply and see if this helps!

Hope it all works out...


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

twohourride said:


> Hey guys...my 622 did a self-reboot, and I haven't had the popping since...I was watching the rookie/soph NBA game last night on TNTHD when this occurred.
> 
> The popping became more frequent and then very "staticky" then no video, unit made a high-pitched whine, then powered down.
> 
> ...


Wonder why these units keep rebooting?

Jason


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

oh, here we go again  please not more 921 like angst


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> oh, here we go again  please not more 921 like angst


i have been using mine since wednesday, and have had no problems at all. Maybe some people are having overheating problems?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had no problems with my 622. I also was told I needed to wait for the dish 1000. When I told the csr I didn't think I could get 129 where I live, she checked and canceled that installation. I already have the 61.5 dish.
The only thing I have noticed is some pixelazation on the voom channels. I got that with my 811 though. I have an 88 signal on 61.5 and that signal is steady.
So I don't think it is that.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Re-booting _could_ be a heat related problem (the 622 gets fairly warm). The 622 does a scheduled re-boot once a day (mine does it a 5 AM eastern time) but constant re-boots are a sign of problems. If your 622 has good airflow and you are getting re-boots I would give DISH tech support a call.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

suzook said:


> i have been using mine since wednesday, and have had no problems at all. Maybe some people are having overheating problems?


Something to keep in mind is the 622 has it's air intake on the right side, instead of the bottom like the 942. The exhaust is on the left side. Make sure you have plenty of room on the sides for venting. If it is overheating though you should get a pop up if your watching TV indicating that it is too hot. Then the fan kicks into "turbine" mode and you can hear the thing from the next room (ok so it's not quite that loud), anyways it's usually pretty obvious if it's rebooting because of heat, if your watching TV at the time. Also, the fan typically stays in fast mode longer after a reset due to heat than a normal reset. During a normal reset it only runs that fast for 10 - 20 seconds.


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

I just called dish and leased the 622 for $299.00. I currently have an 811, 508 and two 301 receivers. I have two dishes mounted and pointing at 110, 119 and 61.5
Will I actually need an installer to come out and install this box? I plan on returning both 301 boxes.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

probably not unless you want them to run the cables for ya to the 622  where do you live? whether you need to see 129 in the future would be the big question


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> probably not unless you want them to run the cables for ya to the 622  where do you live? whether you need to see 129 in the future would be the big question


I live in St. Louis, MO. I get a couple of my locals from 61.5


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

ah, you'll want 129 then, ala the 1000. Since 129 seems to be such a big part of Dish's future plans, and since ATL HD locals are already showing up over on 129, I'd expcect you're 61.5 locals to move to 110 or 129 by June 1, and would be surpised if your HD locals aren't on 129 when they arrive. I wouldn't expect a need for 61.5 for you unless you get the CBS NYC HD feed.


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank You, 

That is what I needed to hear. I've got an installation date of Saturday 3/11. Hopefully they'll get rid of the extra dish. 
I live in a new neighborhood and don't have any trees in site. Maybe I'll have them install the antenna as well so I can get rid of the indoor antenna setting on top of the television.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

BigDaddy10 said:


> Maybe I'll have them install the antenna as well so I can get rid of the indoor antenna setting on top of the television.


I wasn't aware that the Dish installers would do OTA installs as well. Is that an option?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

liferules said:


> I wasn't aware that the Dish installers would do OTA installs as well. Is that an option?


Some will... It is an extra charge for an OTA antenna... but the installer who originally setup my system would have sold me an OTA antenna and installed it for additional charge beyond the Dish stuff.


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes they will. I am willing to pay the $49.00 fee for the new antenna. I believe that is the charge for the antenna.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

BigDaddy10 said:


> Yes they will. I am willing to pay the $49.00 fee for the new antenna. I believe that is the charge for the antenna.


Wow! That's fantastic. I've gotten 2 quotes in the DFW area (TX) and they were $269 and $300 respectively. I'd do $50 in the blink of an eye...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

liferules said:


> Wow! That's fantastic. I've gotten 2 quotes in the DFW area (TX) and they were $269 and $300 respectively. I'd do $50 in the blink of an eye...


I paid $150 two years ago when I first got my 921 to my local installer so I believe $269 and $300 is way too much. If anything, the cost should have come down.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Just check your distance.... If you live 80 miles from the transmitters, I can't see that $50 still covering it.....


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> I paid $150 two years ago when I first got my 921 to my local installer so I believe $269 and $300 is way too much. If anything, the cost should have come down.


It probably all depends on how long it would take to locate the best place for your antenna, the type of antenna, and how hard the install is.

Before installing my own antenna last year I got a quote from an installer in the area and he charged $60.00 an hour + parts/antenna cost. Basically told me that the cost could be anywhere from $100 to a few hundred depending on the install. He also provided a "site survey" service where he would come out and determine the best location and type of antenna for your house, that was $75.00. I decided to wing it myself and after a few hours of work and maybe $40.00 worth of parts, including antenna cost, I was up and running.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

My 622 arrived on Friday, 2/17. My appointment is Saturday, 2/25. So I called Dish
and asked CSR if I could set it up myself. I already have 921, two dishes and can get 61.5, 110 and 119. The CSR said go ahead set it up and call back. So I do that, run check switch and the new CSR refuses to activate it because the work order has to be completed by the technician and I need a new Dish to see 129. I did not have the time to argue with him or call back. So I unhooked the 622, set the 921 up again and am waiting for 2/25. I do not have the time today either to setup the 622.

It is a real pain in the neck that the 622 does not have a removable power cord.
To unhook my 921 and set up the 622, I have to phish the power cord plug through a hole drilled in a granite counter top in my entertainment center. I have
wires from five other components already going through this hole. I am very frustrated with Dish that I had to setup the 622 and then go back and rephish the
921 wires through this hole.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Hound said:


> My 622 arrived on Friday, 2/17. My appointment is Saturday, 2/25. So I called Dish
> and asked CSR if I could set it up myself. I already have 921, two dishes and can get 61.5, 110 and 119. The CSR said go ahead set it up and call back. So I do that, run check switch and the new CSR refuses to activate it because the work order has to be completed by the technician and I need a new Dish to see 129. I did not have the time to argue with him or call back. So I unhooked the 622, set the 921 up again and am waiting for 2/25. I do not have the time today either to setup the 622...


Your experience is _exactly_ what I ran into - a combination of the CSR telling me I had to cancel my installation before she would activate my 622 and also telling me (rather tersely) that I needed a Dish 1000 so I could receive all my stations on 129. The CSR's name didn't happen to be "Stephanie" did it? 

I realize that Dish has a set of procedures in place that they want their CSRs to follow, but not being able to separate the activation from the installation appointment is a bit ridiculous in situations like ours. If we already have our dishes in place (in this case for the NE where 61.5, 110 and 119 take care of all our needs) and only are using the installation to upgrade some other items (in my case to install DP and DPP LNBs and Switches to take advantage of the 1 cable 2 tuner separators that don't work under legacy devices) why can't Dish allow for this? And while the former is a minor inconvenience the conveying of incorrect information regarding what satellites you can and cannot see is much more of an issue. Yes, in the first few days maybe a couple of CSRs don't have it right but now into the second week of installations there is no excuse for incorrect information being conveyed by the CSRs.

Like it has been said before, thank goodness for sites like DBSTalk where one can at least separate the wheat from the chaff. And I feel bad for those who don't have access to (or don't know about) such resources and are at the mercy of Dish CSRs who can sometimes cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

shamus46 said:


> I'm also getting the popping sound. Last night the sound on receiver input 2 was out of sync. Today it's just popping on receiver input 2.


 My receiver is in single mode and I only get the popping noise on the TV in the bedroom, not on on the main TV in the living room.


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

steelhorse said:


> I already have the 61.5 dish. The only thing I have noticed is some pixelazation on the voom channels. I got that with my 811 though. I have an 88 signal on 61.5 and that signal is steady. So I don't think it is that.


You might want to try a re-aim of 61.5. Here in Tampa Bay, I get a 110 reading on the 61.5 with my ViP211. I would assume the meter is similar to the 622. My 622 is scheduled for install on 3/28


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

twohourride said:


> So far so good here, except for some audio "popping" on some channels, most notably DiscoveryHD.
> 
> I did not have this problem with D*...it was my installers first 622/Dish1000.
> 
> Is it possible something is hooked up incorrectly?


No noticeable popping on DiscoveryHD yet. I've only had this unit since Saturday, but it's been working 24/7 and pretty much recording any HD programming that tickles my fancy.

My old 625 did however suffer from the dreaded popping and crackling syndrome.

I do get the occasional pixelated section on random channels, shows, etc, but I had that with my 625 as well.

Looks like an error in the MPEG2/MPEG4 encoding process, so it was never a big deal to me.


----------

